

 Review our launching soon page please. - rameshnid
http://lurnq.com/course/register/ 
LurnQs take on the entire MOOC phenomenon. What if courses went social?
======
sgaither
The page looks nice and you have a clear flow and call to action...but the
copy could use tightening up all around. For example, the subhead:

> _New, exciting way of doing online courses_

Sounds like it's missing an article: "A new, exciting way of doing online
courses"

And is "doing" the right word? Maybe the verb should be: "taking" or change
the sentence structure from "of doing" to "to take"

There's a lot of little grammar and style things that should be polished...IMO
it's a big factor in an online education's first impression

~~~
rameshnid
Thanks a lot. We are based out of India and most of us can speak english but
have terrible grammar. But I will get it corrected.

------
gearoidoc
Apart from the name (is it pronounced "Lurnk"?) I think its a good job. You
explain what it is you do in the header and then request an email address -
can't ask for more in a premarketing site.

Good job dude.

~~~
rameshnid
Thanks, Its pronounced - 'Learn'-'cue'.

~~~
gearoidoc
Ah I see.

Though I understand why you've spelt it that way (I'm guessing its for the
.com domain name?), it might be a bit of an oversight to have a education
company misspelling the word 'learn'...

~~~
rameshnid
Yep. Maybe thats the thing we will be known for :P Do u think LearnQ sounds
better? Thats available but a bit pricey, can do it if we get some funding I
guess.

~~~
gearoidoc
Yep, much better.

Maybe pick up a .io for cheaper? Or change the name altogether?

------
looper42
Page looks very nice. Interested in what kind of courses will be coming here.
It would be great if you could put some up coming courses.

~~~
rameshnid
Yep. Will add that info to the page. Will be very relevant.

------
piratebroadcast
Too much orange text, makes my eye jump all over the screen looking for the
important text.

~~~
rameshnid
Will choose a milder color. Thanks for the feedback.

